# what is the color of the top you're wearing now?



## HungryForCereal (Dec 11, 2015)

im wearing a red tshirt now.


----------



## xiaonu (Dec 11, 2015)

white with black polka dots


----------



## piichinu (Dec 11, 2015)

Whtie


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Dec 11, 2015)

olive green


----------



## King Dorado (Dec 11, 2015)

I wear a lot of green shirts for some reason.   ACNL feng shui???


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Dec 11, 2015)

I am wearing a green/white/black top, it's rare for me because it's a color... and not just something black.


----------



## MintySky (Dec 11, 2015)

These are the colors that are on my top: Light pink, light blue, yellow, bright green, dark purple, brown, red, orange, dark green, white, light purple, peachy type of color and dark orange.


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Dec 11, 2015)

Black and pink. It's my mom's sweater. I wore it to bed.


----------



## kelpy (Dec 11, 2015)

White but it's got a printed thingy on it ;p


----------



## sock (Dec 11, 2015)

grey fluff


----------



## Twisterheart (Dec 11, 2015)

My shirt is orange


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Dec 11, 2015)

Light pink shirt with a little doggy .


----------



## aericell (Dec 11, 2015)

white with grey sleeves


----------



## Rasumii (Dec 11, 2015)

Grey with blue and white stripes.


----------



## Acruoxil (Dec 11, 2015)

I'm shirtless right now.

I was wearing a dark red shirt this morning with a navy blue hoodie, however.


----------



## Megan. (Dec 11, 2015)

Light grey.


----------



## gingerbread (Dec 11, 2015)

White and purple striped


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 11, 2015)

black t shirt and i have an orange/red knitted cardigan over that is ugly asf but it's cold :c


----------



## Zerous (Dec 11, 2015)

Light blue.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Dec 11, 2015)

white uniform shirt


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Dec 11, 2015)

Navy blue


----------



## Damniel (Dec 11, 2015)

Black sweater with a black collared shirt under it.


----------



## Nuclear Bingo (Dec 11, 2015)

Olive drab


----------



## visibleghost (Dec 11, 2015)

a black tshirt with a green and black hoodie over


----------



## piichinu (Dec 11, 2015)

white shirt with a light blue sweater


----------



## okaimii (Dec 11, 2015)

Black and grey.


----------



## Llust (Dec 11, 2015)

a white top with a galaxy pocket


----------



## Minerva (Dec 11, 2015)

black shirt with a red sweater


----------



## GalacticGhost (Dec 11, 2015)

It's like a pink pj t-shirt I guess...? Whatever it is, it's pink.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Dec 11, 2015)

Idk
It's white and blue with a snowman on it


----------



## pandapples (Dec 11, 2015)

White with blue on the front.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Dec 11, 2015)

White, with black borders and the like to mark out some words and Ice Bear holding his fireaxe.


----------



## Delphine (Dec 11, 2015)

White with a drawing of Ultron on it


----------



## Shimmer (Dec 11, 2015)

I'm wearing a pastel pink light sweater. It makes me feel kawaii.


----------



## Cazqui (Dec 11, 2015)

dark gray


----------



## teto (Dec 11, 2015)

It's literally just plain light blue...


----------



## piske (Dec 11, 2015)

Navy blue!


----------



## Soigne (Dec 11, 2015)

White shirt, white sweatshirt.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Dec 11, 2015)

White sleeved shirt. IDK what its called, but it has tiny squares all over it.


----------



## Beardo (Dec 11, 2015)

Purple. Kind of an eggplant color


----------



## derezzed (Dec 11, 2015)

The shirt I'm wearing rn is completely green.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 11, 2015)

I am wearing a very light pink color, peach perhaps, with a cat on the front wearing a drawed hat.


----------



## Acruoxil (Dec 11, 2015)

Aqua Blue. It's one of my favorite tees


----------



## demoness (Dec 11, 2015)

it's a pink shirt with this adorable cat.


----------



## seliph (Dec 11, 2015)

Black


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Dec 11, 2015)

Brown


----------



## inkling (Dec 11, 2015)

my shirt is blue


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Dec 12, 2015)

Light blue, but the part that covers my back is white with black stripes


----------



## Kuroh (Dec 12, 2015)

a purple Batman shirt


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Dec 12, 2015)

Gray with feathers on it.


----------



## piichinu (Dec 12, 2015)

White again


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Dec 12, 2015)

Light purple


----------



## Gregriii (Dec 12, 2015)

blue


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 12, 2015)

im not wearing anything


----------



## King Dorado (Dec 12, 2015)

i am wearing this dark green shirt with very fine diamond weave on it, the alternate color is black or super dark green, i cant tell.  why do i have so many green shirts?  i don't know, it wasn't deliberate.  i don't know fabric terminology, this shirt is really soft, the inside looks like fine woven stripes, but the outside like i said is a fine woven diamond pattern--  jacquard?  damask?  pique?  idk...


----------



## sock (Dec 12, 2015)

Green with Isabelle on today  One of my treasured ones.

http://www.redbubble.com/people/geinamm/works/11165434-isabelle-pocket-tee?p=t-shirt


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 12, 2015)

pink bath robe lol x)) figure out the rest


----------



## gingerbread (Dec 12, 2015)

white


----------



## Sugilite (Dec 12, 2015)

Pink sweater
Pink is the only color I wear


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Dec 12, 2015)

Red long sleeved shirt


----------



## jiny (Dec 12, 2015)

it's grey with sunglasses on it .-.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Dec 12, 2015)

A red tee-shirt with the star wars logo on it


----------



## lolita.x (Dec 12, 2015)

maroon jumper


----------



## Soigne (Dec 12, 2015)

Blue and grey stripes


----------



## milkyi (Dec 12, 2015)

Black


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Dec 12, 2015)

Navy blue with all the moon phases .


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 12, 2015)

beige/blue/red lol i should give it to charity cause it's so big lol but i was lazy today


----------



## Kess (Dec 12, 2015)

black with a picture of Biggie on it


----------



## RainCrossing (Dec 12, 2015)

Green with a black gorilla ◕ ◡ ◕.


----------



## Kitty2201 (Dec 12, 2015)

A tee shirt that is grayish blue, black and white. Don't know how to describe the design though lol


----------



## Delphine (Dec 12, 2015)

Gray with a Superman logo (pajama style)


----------



## radioloves (Dec 12, 2015)

a pastel light blue with random popcorn and food cartoons on it lol


----------



## oath2order (Dec 12, 2015)

Dark grey t-shirt with a gameboy on it


----------



## Aerious (Dec 12, 2015)

the color of bells

- - - Post Merge - - -

pls give me bells


----------



## wassop (Dec 13, 2015)

white


----------



## piichinu (Dec 14, 2015)

white


----------



## rrenaa (Dec 14, 2015)

Blue and White Baseball Tee


----------



## stained_cheri (Dec 14, 2015)

Pink fluffy long sleeved shirt with hello kitty on it


----------



## visibleghost (Dec 14, 2015)

it's blue!!


----------



## Mint Blossom (Dec 14, 2015)

White school shirt. Uniform sucks.


----------



## Cailey (Dec 14, 2015)

light grey.​


----------



## Celestefey (Dec 14, 2015)

It's a peachy pink - no surprise really since it's my favourite colour. ;v;


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Dec 14, 2015)

Red.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 14, 2015)

green, white, blue, yellow, orange etc. it's like 2+ years old but i kinda like it and i didn't have much choices..


----------



## Coach (Dec 14, 2015)

Mine is Red


----------



## piichinu (Dec 14, 2015)

black


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 14, 2015)

Green.


----------



## kanvrises (Dec 14, 2015)

a cute nightgown, light pink with white mini polkadots and lace


----------



## Ness-Star (Dec 14, 2015)

White. But it wasn't when I put it on~!

...I'm sorry that was a bad joke


----------



## uwuzumakii (Dec 14, 2015)

I'm wearing a black shirt with white writing.


----------



## Psydye (Dec 14, 2015)

Green! Totally and very much green!


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 15, 2015)

wearing a black fluffy thing cause it's so cold. at least my boobs look small in it.


----------



## r a t (Dec 15, 2015)

A navy pyjama top


----------



## Llust (Dec 15, 2015)

pastel pink


----------



## sej (Dec 15, 2015)

White.


----------



## Megan. (Dec 15, 2015)

Pink.


----------



## SoftFairie (Dec 15, 2015)

Navy Blue


----------



## starlessmoon (Dec 15, 2015)

Brown, man.


----------



## wassop (Dec 15, 2015)

navy


----------



## Luxsama (Dec 16, 2015)

beige and black


----------



## Javocado (Dec 16, 2015)

White with navy blue stripes. It's a thermal from Lifted Research Group (LRG) that resembles a New York Yankees jersey.


----------



## abbydoll (Dec 16, 2015)

Black & red... which is strange because I usually _never_ wear black.


----------



## sej (Dec 16, 2015)

I am wearing a white t-shirt and a blue Holister jacket.


----------



## wassop (Dec 16, 2015)

grey


----------



## jiny (Dec 16, 2015)

it's pink heh


----------



## Llust (Dec 16, 2015)

white cotton top with galaxy pockets


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 16, 2015)

not wearing anything


----------



## brownboy102 (Dec 17, 2015)

If skin was considered a colour, I guess I'm wearing that. Brown skin.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 17, 2015)

I'm wearing a gray shirt now with a black coat.


----------



## Llust (Dec 17, 2015)

black cotton top that says #selfie on the front


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 17, 2015)

black/grey/white knitted something


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Dec 17, 2015)

A black sweater that is quite Christmas-y, somehow. I think because all sweaters are Christmas-y by default.


----------



## Joy (Dec 17, 2015)

Blue/white/orange/pink/off-white


----------



## SoftFairie (Dec 17, 2015)

Blue


----------

